#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Fotos do FISL 6

## 1c3m4n

Ae povo jah estamos aqui dando trabalho pro povo da organização heheeh  :Frown: 6) 

jah colocamos algumas fotos: 

cliquem aqui.


logo colocaremos novas

----------


## PiTsA

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

o 1c3 tq igualzinhu o avatar kkkk......

eu quero que vcs mandem noticias aqui no site toda hora sobre o evento....
vcs serão os under reportesres.... aproveitem para fazer entrevistas com
as figuras da comunidade brasileira que estiverem por ae...
seria interessante...

----------


## Jim

dae PiTsa.. amanha deveremos estar colocando no site aqui o link pra camera que vamos colocar aqui no nosso stand hhehehe... trouxemox todo o equipamento para transmitir online no site... :good:

----------


## Bios

Ai que legallll !!!!!


Daki a pouco estamos lá tb gente !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Eu e o miurgo estamos saindo daki a 2hs :P 

K fofos vcs estaum meninos !!! Nosso cantinhu tem que ser o mais legal 
ahahahaha

----------


## MarcusMaciel

eh isso ai pessoal nao esquecam de fazer entrevistas com os famosos e fazer reviews sobre as palestras o pessoal que nao pode ir agradece  :Smile:

----------


## black_burn

aeeeeeeeeeeee

Fcou show de bola as fotos eh mega stand :P

estou querendo ir ae quinta!!!

alguem me consegue um passe pra eu não precisar pagar?

pq pagar 70 reais so pra ir um dia não vale a pena!  :Big Grin: 


PS: não é zuera  :Big Grin:  quero muito ir :P

eheheheh

----------


## WhiteTiger

> dae PiTsa.. amanha deveremos estar colocando no site aqui o link pra camera que vamos colocar aqui no nosso stand hhehehe... trouxemox todo o equipamento para transmitir online no site... :good:


Do jeito que a Under tem usuário vcs vão comer a banda toda do evento :P
Eu mesmo ficarei on-line o dia todo.

----------


## smvda

façam bonito por ai ... eu to poraqui mandando toda minha força pra vcs ... abração a todos ...


falowwwww

----------


## Bios

Ja estamos aki genteeee !!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Estamos tirando mais fotos e ja vamos atualizar as fotos na galeria  :Wink:  

Ta show o nosso cantinhuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

E a transmissao on-line??? como ta???? vai fungar???


flws,

----------


## 1c3m4n

ae povo a cam jah ta no ar, daki apoko passamos olink p/ vcs :clap:

----------


## WhiteTiger

Já aproveitando como vcs vão fazer pra transmitir?

Programas, configuração, banda ....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ja estamos transmitindo o stand aovivo https://under-linux.org/cam/

----------


## PiTsA

> ja estamos transmitindo o stand aovivo https://under-linux.org/cam/


kkkk tive que liberar a porta 81 no meu squid, agora ta abrindu.... kkk to vendo o 1c3....

----------


## alvaro_rs

E ae galera tudo blz!!!!

Estamos aqui no Evento!!!!

Daqui a Pouco vo chegar ae no stand de vcs ;-)


Grandee Cobertura!!! É isso aí!!! Parabéns!!!!!

----------


## smvda

> ja estamos transmitindo o stand aovivo https://under-linux.org/cam/


Vixi meu mozilla não ta abrindu !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

tem que ter suporte a java...

----------


## PiTsA

ate agora tava funfando... agora a applet carrega mas fica em branco... =(

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ih eh realmente...

----------


## smvda

tem suporte mas não funca !

----------


## WhiteTiger

Que chato. Essa jossa de RWindows num quer abrir o java. Meu firefox num abre java também.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

nao parece que a camera ta fora do ar agora.. so nao sei o motivo ainda...

----------


## WhiteTiger

Hum, isso explica.

E quanto a como vcs fizeram pra colocar a cam? Me surgiu a idéia de fazer um serviço de monitoramento aqui. Meu chefe vai adorar.

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ae povo tentem acessar agora, estamos fazendo algumas modificacoes na cam, logo colocaremos ela em outro ponto da feira utilizando um ap :clap:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ja tava ficando curioso  :Smile:

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

ta aparecendo frame por frame aqui..hehee

http://www.netview.com.br/wederson/foto-cam1.JPG

Olha esse cara..hahaha... se for user do Forum.. desculpa ae..mas nao resisti..rsrs

:toim: :toim: :toim:  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)

----------


## smvda

aeeeeeee botando pra quebra ae hehehehe massa !

----------


## smvda

> Aew,
> 
> O Java ta aparecendo em branco aqui pra mim ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :toim: :toim: :toim: 6) 6)



Pra min não esta em branco ... esta em cinza .... mas também não vejo nada !

----------


## smvda

aeeeeeeeeee ta funcionando agora ..... massa legal !!!!!!!

----------


## mbyte

aki ta em branco e embaixo da a seguinte mensagem : Applet cvcs started

o que será ?

----------


## smvda

cara é só esperar .. é bem leno daqui a pouco aparece imagem ... mas esta em quadros e bem lento ... deve ser uma limitação do link da parte de la ... la da camera mesmo !

----------


## mbyte

blz, obrigado !

----------


## Bios

Gente ....

Sei que vcs estaum afim de ver as imagens ... mas o nosso link esta complicado mesmo .... demora um pouco para aparecer ... mas com calma tdo da certo ehehehe

Pessoal, para entrar e visitar a gente .... os stands naum esta sendo cobrada a entrada ..... so cobram para ver as palestras ..  :Smile:  

Quem estiver por perto pode vir aki trocar uma ideia com a gente  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

pa to me segurando pra não joga tudo pro alto e pega um avião pra ai ! que legal ..... tira bastante foto ...

----------


## smvda

tira um foto de todo o pessoal ai !

----------


## Bios

> tira um foto de todo o pessoal ai !


O miurgo esta descarregando a cam ehehehe

ja vou postar elas na galeria !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

Beleza

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow essa maquina que ta fazendo o tunnel ta florida hein nao vejo nada mais  :Frown:

----------


## smvda

ta mais lento que o fuque do meu nono !!!!!

----------


## PiTsA

quem quer assistir palestras acesse

http://tv.softwarelivre.org/bin/view/TV/

to assistindo!  :Smile: 

ao vivo!

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Tem chimarrao no stand da UnderLinux tambem....

----------


## stumm

legal isso aí galera! postem mais fotos.
feito.

----------


## smvda

pooo é verdade .... cade o chimarão ??? e não esquece de colocar o adesivo da underlinux na Cuia ....

----------


## demiurgo

Galera !!!!

Tem fotos novas na galeria !!!!

Naum deixem de conferir  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sobre o chimarraum ... o adesivo ja esta na cuia ehehehhehe

Mudamos o lugar da cam !!! vaum olhando ai gente ehehehe

----------


## smvda

tira uma foto da cuia pra mim coloca de palel de parede

----------


## demiurgo

> tira uma foto da cuia pra mim coloca de palel de parede


Ja tiramos eheheheh

Daki a pouco a gente descarrega e posta aki  :Big Grin:  

Obs: O povo esta adorando os novos modelos de camisas Underlinux ... nosso estoque esta praticamente acabando ..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

aonde acho estas camisetas pra compra ??

----------


## demiurgo

Em breve estaremos disponibilizando as camisetas e mais outras coisinhas pro pessoal comprar pelo site mesmo

----------


## aguizo

nota 1000 ... pena que não pude participar :cry:

----------


## Jim

aff pessoal, soh agora sobrou tempo pra justificar... a cam ta abrindo sim, o problema nao eh link nem nada... o cruel eh que nao tem camera que suporte processar imagem pros 14k de usuarios do site e mais os visitantes, o processamento dela eh limitado, tem que ter paciencie mesmo hehehe... de vez em qdo os acessos diminuem e a coisa melhora... :good:

----------


## Jim

ah povo... vcs tem que guentar o tranco ai pq a daemon do iceman nao ta rodando no forum hoje hein... huahsdiusahduihas...... brincadeira...

----------


## smvda

hehehe podeixa ..... nos damos um jeito .... abração ae Jim ...

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Pode deixar.. tamu postando...hehehe... esquenta nao.... o que agente nao resolve... as Daemons quando restartarem dao um jeito..hahahaha



Flws

----------


## Jim

hehee... pois eh.. eu so tava tentando evitar que os usuarios fiquem mais nervosos e venham aqui tocar tijolo na gente.. uiashdiuhasdiuah

Agora pouco rolou ate entrevista do ice e do max aqui... foram entrevistados pra uma TV da universidade...

Rolou tb um papo com Eric Raymond q passou por aqui... a coisa ta bombando, estamos registrando tudo  :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

Eu vi a foto de vc com o Raymond muito massa .. aqui no fórum ta tudo tranquilo .... muito massa ... pena que não posso ir ! puxa ....... o jim vc abandonou SC ??? ta em RS agora ???

----------


## budairc

Aew galera.. apavoration no FISL.. huauha.. aquela do Maddog foi foda.. segurando a cuia.. e só underlinux na mão.. 
o kra até gostou do chima.. ahuuahhua
Bom.. amanha tem mais.. acho que vou durmir.. 
fiquei o dia inteiro pentelhando ai no stand.. de vcs..
Falow.. 
A gente se acha por ai..

Muahahha  :Frown: 6)

----------


## Bios

> Aew galera.. apavoration no FISL.. huauha.. aquela do Maddog foi foda.. segurando a cuia.. e só underlinux na mão.. 
> o kra até gostou do chima.. ahuuahhua
> Bom.. amanha tem mais.. acho que vou durmir.. 
> fiquei o dia inteiro pentelhando ai no stand.. de vcs..


Oiii budairc !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Valeu pela forca hj viu !!!! Foi mto legal encontrar pessoas do forum ... trocar ideias e tirar fotos !!

Amanha tem ++++  :Smile:  

Pena que as camisetas ja estaum acabando .... ehehehhe

----------


## Jim

smvda... pois é cara... vim parar aqui por questões profissionais... e tu nem viu nada cara... tem uma com o Maddog hehehhee....

----------


## Jim

> Aew galera.. apavoration no FISL.. huauha.. aquela do Maddog foi foda.. segurando a cuia.. e só underlinux na mão.. 
> o kra até gostou do chima.. ahuuahhua
> Bom.. amanha tem mais.. acho que vou durmir.. 
> fiquei o dia inteiro pentelhando ai no stand.. de vcs..
> Falow.. 
> A gente se acha por ai..
> 
> Muahahha 6)


a foto nao ta no site ainda cara.. estragou a surpresa haushduhas... muito massa, ele vbateu foto com varias pessoas segurando a UnderCuia.. e como a cuisa tem um adesivo do under e ele tava com a cuia virada ainda fui la e pedi pra virar a cuia para aparecer o adesivo nas fotos uiashdiusahdusa...

----------


## smvda

massa ... eu queros as fotos mantenham o pessoal daqui atualizado .... abração a vcs !

----------


## jadirorza

Aí, Cebolark. Esse cara é do Under, sim :@: 

jadirorza. Caraca! Que pose suspeita, admito. Mas vc tinha que pegar um frame enquanto eu mudava de posição????

----------


## Walfredo

1c3_m4n, Jim, Bios e Demiurgo.

Queridos amigos, parabéns por tudo o que estão fazendo.

A cada dia me surpreendo mais com o under e com os grandes amigos que fiz por aqui.

Sucesso maior do mundo para voces!

agora uma observação, agora são 22 horas e a camera está com problemas, acredito que a esta hora o evento já tenha inserrado mas amanhã com toda certeza vou acessar para dar uma olhadinha e vou correr aqui para postar!


abração para todos.

----------


## 1c3m4n

Valeu pelo apoio
logo estaremos postando novidades, que alias sao mto boas hehehe

qto a camera eh pq o evento jah tinha acabado mesmo, umas 8/9 jah tinha ido todo mundo embora

----------


## Bios

Oi geentee !!!!

Olha .. mto obrigada mesmo pelo apoio de vcs ... desculpa por naum estarmos atualizando as fotos mais constantemente ..... mas podem deixar que tem mta coisa boa vindo por ai  :Big Grin:  

Vou atualizar as fotos na galeria agora :P 

Off topic: Genteeeee !!! Vcs naum vaum acreditar !!!! 
Nos achamos MILHOPÃ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Foi mto doidooo !! Achamos no mercado daki .... o Demiurgo lotou um carrinhu com eles eheheh tiramos fotos e tdo mais ehehehe Vamos ser barrados na volta por trafico de milhopã ahahaha

----------


## Bios

Genteee !!

As fotos na galeria estaum atualizadas !!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## fisico Slackware

Hehehe,muito show o pessoal do underlinux aqui no Fisl. O admim me deu uma mao para configurar meu winmodem...
E o melhor de tudo, todos são gente fina. Valeu pessoal pela atenção.Com certeza esse forúm vai crescer muito  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IMAGENS ESTAO DE VOLTA... RARIDADE UHAahUHUA

----------


## virtualboy

E aí pessoal! Tbm estou participando do FISL! Vi ontem o modesto stand do underlinux.... mas acho que é um dos que tem mais gente!! Tá muito bom esse carnaval nerd!

O que vocês estão achando da programação e organização do forum? Vou passar hoje no stand de vcs p/ bater um papo!  :Wink: 

Abraço!
Alex [VirtualBoy]

----------


## smvda

poxa que massa uma foto com o Maddog que massa .... show ... parabens pessoal !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

UnderLinux é UNIAO  :Smile:  UHUHU É UNIAO UHUHUHU É UNIAO hehehe  :Smile:

----------


## smvda

> AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IMAGENS ESTAO DE VOLTA... RARIDADE UHAahUHUA


a camera esta funcionando pra ti ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

a camera do forum ta style pena que funciona por pouco tempo daqui a pouco ela para AAAUHuah

----------


## smvda

hehehehe .... massa se eu soubesse tima mandado minha filmadora .... ai seria massa .... puxa

bem na verdade eu deveria ter ido ...... malditos compromissos !

----------


## smvda

Under linux é :good: :good: :good: Jóinha !!!!

----------


## virtualboy

Legal a camera mesmo!! Dá pra ver o boné de alguém que está praticamente dentro de um notebook! uhauhauhauhauha!

----------


## Bios

> Legal a camera mesmo!! Dá pra ver o boné de alguém que está praticamente dentro de um notebook! uhauhauhauhauha!


ehehehe é o Fido ehehe do our project :-) 

Ele esta dando uma hiper força aki pra gente ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

hehehe to assitindo agora .... legal

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Ano que vem teremos no FISL
Under CUECA
Under Calcinha
Under Gravata
Under Boton
Under Bone
Under Camisa (varias cores e modelos)
Under Moletom
Under Chaveiro

Assim voce poderá viver com os produtos underlinux e ajudar o nosso site  :Smile:

----------


## smvda

legal eu compro .... vcs poderiam começar a vender pelo site também .. seria bem mais facil e mais barato que a linuxmall ....

----------


## Noia

E as tijoladas alguém já tomou alguma???

:toim: 


Noia

----------


## Bios

> legal eu compro .... vcs poderiam começar a vender pelo site também .. seria bem mais facil e mais barato que a linuxmall ....


Aguardem e confiem ehehehe

Em breve tem novidade pintando por aki  :Big Grin:

----------


## Walfredo

:toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: :toim: 

A CÂMERA NÃO FUNCIONA NENHUMA VEZ PRA MIM... cuêêêêêêêêêê...

:cry: :cry: :roll: :roll: :@: :@:  :Evil:  :twisted:  :Evil:  :twisted:  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## smvda

pra mim ta funcando :good: :good: :clap: :clap: e Jóinha

----------


## cebolark

Aew... 

Sai ae par amim ver um pouco.hahahaha

Aqui so abriu por alguns minutos ontem...heheh

mas.. blz...

flws.

----------


## smvda

heheheheh to saindo da camera ... aproveite .....
hehehehe

----------


## MarcusMaciel

AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TO VENDO TO VENDO UHUHUUH  :Smile:

----------


## smvda

veja ai que daqui a pouco eu também quero !

----------


## grilo

:Help:  eu nao consigo ver nada. bhuaaaaaaaa


so aparece a janela da applet e fica la .... nao abre nem a p.....
aparece ate a caixinha de carregar, mas nao carrega nunca... 
:toim:

----------


## demiurgo

Galera !!

Fotos Atualizadas na galeria  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cebolark

Aew 

Ei Scorpion... sai ..

Agora é minha vez... hehehee.. fecha o navegador...


heheheehhe...

flws,

----------


## smvda

só para avisar estou entrando para disputar espaço ... ou melhor imagem na camera também !!!!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

quem entrou ?? pra mim parou de funfar
AHUAHUuhaHUA

----------


## smvda

eu entrei e ta funcando hihihihi parece que tenho prioridade hehehe ! a hora que eu entro funca .... :P :P

----------


## grilo

Vc ja viu muito, agora deixa eu ver tb.. 

Saia hauhauahauhauhauhau

:twisted:

----------


## demiurgo

> eu entrei e ta funcando hihihihi parece que tenho prioridade hehehe ! a hora que eu entro funca .... :P :P


Vcs estaum vendo legalz o movimento aki ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pow
parece que quando um ve os outros nao conseguem ver  :Frown:

----------


## cebolark

Pow.. hoje eu nao vi nenhuma vez..

sacanagem..hahaa


Ei Demi.. vc tinham que "gravar" isso.. para a galera baixar depois..

se tiver jeito, seria bacana.

flws,

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

pow cebola.... o foda d gravar.... eh o espaco em disco... :(

estamos aque... nos organizando pra comprar nosso RAID 10 com 2 SCSI d 80GB...dae sim.... vamos poder gravar bem as coisas :)

valeu!!

----------

> Postado originalmente por smvda
> 
> eu entrei e ta funcando hihihihi parece que tenho prioridade hehehe ! a hora que eu entro funca .... :P :P
> 
> 
> Vcs estaum vendo legalz o movimento aki ?


Um quadro a cada 5 minutos em média ... é hyper lento !

----------

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por smvda
> 
> ...



esse so eu hehe

----------


## smvda

> Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> ...



agora é eu

----------


## demiurgo

> pow cebola.... o foda d gravar.... eh o espaco em disco... 
> 
> estamos aque... nos organizando pra comprar nosso RAID 10 com 2 SCSI d 80GB...dae sim.... vamos poder gravar bem as coisas 
> 
> valeu!!


esse sou eu!!!

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Anonymous
> 
> ...


q bom q eh vc  :Big Grin:  :tiro: :crazy:

:flood: :flood: :flood: :flood: :flood: :flood:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ae povo aproveitem pra acessar a cam agora, acabamos de ligar ela aki  :Wink:  deve ta facil pra acessar

PS: tem mais fotos na galeria :clap:

----------


## cebolark

Aew Demi..


Hehe.. vc ganha bem.. compra ae os SCSI..heheheh

hehe

flws,

----------


## mushroom-br

Ae galera!!
Cadê a foto que eu tirei com vc's aí no stand??
 :Frown:  
hehehe

Um Abraço!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

jah tem mais fotos na galeria,
depois do almoco vou descarregar as novas com o maddog

----------


## PiTsA

as fotos estão d+ galera.... show de bola! isso aeee!!! 

sinto inveja por não estar ai com vcs kakakaka....... 

abração! :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

:clap: 

A foto do meu novo avatar, acabei de baixar da galeria...

Um dos stands mais concorridos ainda é o nosso.

Agora tem até uma mesa (que nao é redonda) para fazer roda de chimarrao...
Mesmo eu achando o forum desse ano bem mais "fraquinho" de um modo geral...

O que salvou mesmo.. e o diferencial eh o fato de poder conhecer e interagir com o pessoal da comunidade desse forum, do qual participo a mais de 3 anos...

P.S.
Demiurgo, agora soh falta voce, mudar o seu avatar também... ehhehehe

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ae povo colocamos mais fotos na galeria, as principais sao algumas com o Maddog e um entrevista que fizemos com o Eric Raymond.

Por causa disso alteramos as ordens das fotos, não deixem de checar as novidades

----------


## jweyrich

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...view_photo.php

errata pro pessoal:
MOJO LABS ? é MOTD LABS (www.motdlabs.org) hehee

acontece nas melhores famílias
parabens e abraços a todos que participaram ou fizeram com que fosse possivel tal acontecimento!

----------


## mushroom-br

Foram postas todas as fotos tiradas no fórum??
:?
Abraços!

----------


## 1c3m4n

ainda nao, soh comigo tem 246 fotos! mais as que estão com o demiurgo, precisamos catalogar direito pra postar oq ainda nao foi postado

alias se alguem tiver fotos ai pra enviar vai ser legal  :Big Grin:

----------


## mushroom-br

Legal, muitas fotos!!
Vou ficar aguardando os novas..
Abraços!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## jweyrich

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...view_photo.php

mojo again hehe.

----------


## demiurgo

> https://under-linux.org/modules.php?set_albumName=album14&id=fisl_020&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> errata pro pessoal:
> MOJO LABS ? é MOTD LABS (www.motdlabs.org) hehee
> 
> acontece nas melhores famílias
> parabens e abraços a todos que participaram ou fizeram com que fosse possivel tal acontecimento!


corrigida!!!

valeu!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

> https://under-linux.org/modules.php?set_albumName=album14&id=fisl_019&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> mojo again hehe.



corrigida!!!

valeu again!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## budairc

Eai Galera.. 
Gostei de conhecer vcs ai.. sao gente boa pra kralho.. 
Pena q ja acabou.. :cry: 
Mas Ano q vem tem mais..


Continuamos nossas vidas agora.. 8) 

:good: 
Valeu..
Budah

----------


## demiurgo

> Foram postas todas as fotos tiradas no fórum??
> :?
> Abraços!


ola mushroom!!

tem mais fotos sim... e estaremos publicando elas hj ainda, hj a noite... quando eu chegar em casa... eu vou upar tdas as outras q faltam  :Big Grin: 

valeu galeraaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

----------


## demiurgo

> Eai Galera.. 
> Gostei de conhecer vcs ai.. sao gente boa pra kralho.. 
> Pena q ja acabou.. :cry: 
> Mas Ano q vem tem mais..
> 
> 
> Continuamos nossas vidas agora.. 8) 
> 
> :good: 
> ...


ae buda!!

valeu por ter estado com a gente no stand..

pra quem nao sabe galera... o buda ficou boa parte do evento lah com a gente.. dando uma forca!!

esse tipo d atitude, eh q faz a gente se sentir feliz por se esforcar pra manter a comunidade Underlinux sempre melhor para tdos!!!

valeu galera!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Walfredo

> eu nao consigo ver nada. bhuaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> so aparece a janela da applet e fica la .... nao abre nem a p.....
> aparece ate a caixinha de carregar, mas nao carrega nunca... 
> :toim:



sem ofenças mas... grilo é somente um apelido??? 

vc tem uma pequena semelhança realmente com um grilo :P

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por grilo
> 
>  eu nao consigo ver nada. bhuaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> so aparece a janela da applet e fica la .... nao abre nem a p.....
> aparece ate a caixinha de carregar, mas nao carrega nunca... 
> :toim:
> 
> ...


wal.... vc nao presta HAahuHAUhauhUHAuhauh

[]'s

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Eai Galera.. 
> Gostei de conhecer vcs ai.. sao gente boa pra kralho.. 
> Pena q ja acabou.. :cry: 
> Mas Ano q vem tem mais..
> 
> 
> Continuamos nossas vidas agora.. 8) 
> 
> :good: 
> ...



Agora vamu reviver o projeto de openbsd pra jah ter mais novidade pro proximo evento, assim q eu tiver detalhes te aviso  :Wink:

----------


## smvda

Gostaria de receber detalhes do projeto do bsd .... me interesso em ajudar.

----------


## 1c3m4n

ainda estou acertando uns detalhes, mas a ideia sera de unir tudo aqui no site, tudo ser Underlinux, ai vou formar uma equipe pra dar andamento da parte de openbsd

----------


## Walfredo

eu não estou satisfeito com a camera ehehehhehe (sempre tem que aparecer um sem graça :P) 

mas eu não consegui ver as imagens hora nenhuma acho que esta camera so tava mostrando para 1 pessoa por vez e não me disseram nada... nem onde era o começo da fila para eu pegar uma senha...

----------


## demiurgo

vamos descolar uma camera diferente para o proximo evento... e vamos fazer streaming... q suporta mais gente conectada  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Haha.. eu so vi a camera por uns minutinhos, e isso foram 3 frames..haha.. mas ta valendo.. tive que dar um print num frame que o Demi ta rezando!!! hahaha

flws,

----------


## demiurgo

hauHAUhuahUHAU

vc nao vale nda mesmo hein cebola!!

kras... a cam... infelizmente nao sabia q tinha tanta gente querendo ver ela ahUHAUhauHAUH

mas no proximo, q vai ser em breve... vamos fazer streaming e levar mais d uma cam  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------

